# You put those parts on a CAAD 9?!



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

Some people get it, some people don't. Regardless, I love this bike. This bike is just fast... period. It's ridiculously quick off the line and with the Ardennes, it just keeps rolling fast. As shown it is 16.1 lbs. (58cm). I am hoping with some velo plugs in lieu of the 21mm velox and some KCNC skewers, I can get it comfortably below 16.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

That is real nice!!! CAAD's are fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

CAAD9 frames are worthy of any gruppo. The craftsmanship is top notch. The fork looks good also.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Great looking bike. Awesome value. Enjoy.


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

_that bike is *gorgeous!!**!!*_

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob.char (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful...


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hot Diggity. 
That is a sweeeet looking ride. I prefer this so much more than all the loud stuff we're seeing these days. 
*jealous*
Is that a cervelo fork?


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

its not like the caad9 is a total piece of junk. Mine will end up with SI cranks, SRM, and dura ace and carbon wheels.

Not all Caad9's have to have a triple and 105


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sharp looking bike my silver Caad 9 set up is Centaur flatbar and Record crank Mavic Ksyrium wheels, Caad 9 is one fast bike.


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

tober1 said:


> Is that a cervelo fork?


Its 3T's Funda Pro, they do come on Cervelos, but this is an aftermarket version. The ones that come on Cervelos don't have the pin stripes.


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

'Boy, I can't get enough of this bike. Had the full Campy Record Ten Speed '03 CAAD7 SI BB30 Team issues continued on.... I think you captured what they would have evolved to. Well done! 

Btw let us know what you think of the *Funda*. Looks killer! but how does it ride?


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

*Oh my Darling*



racermech said:


> its not like the caad9 is a total piece of junk. Mine will end up with SI cranks, SRM, and dura ace and carbon wheels.
> 
> Not all Caad9's have to have a triple and 105


Let us not forget the '03 CAAD7 SI BB30 Team Replica 

*$$* *Record 10 w Nucleons* *$$*


----------



## bikesarethenewblack (Dec 30, 2008)

The_Boy said:


> Some people get it, some people don't. Regardless, I love this bike. This bike is just fast... period.


True dat . . . you can spend more money, but why? Seriously, just cause you can doesn't mean you should. I love my caad 9, just love it. My frame wasn't expensive, is fast, is light and rides totally comfy with race proven geometry. It also looks killer.

Enjoy.


----------



## drewmcg (Sep 19, 2005)

What crank?


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

drewmcg said:


> What crank?


Cannondale Si SL 110mm BCD with FSA 52/38 rings


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice build. That is quite possibly one of the best looking all-blacks I've seen.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

The_Boy said:


> Some people get it, some people don't.


You should tell us how you got started on this project, beginning with the year of the frame and shopping out parts. 

The bike is fast because you're seat to stem position is fast. I use to bury my stem to the head tube and run the smallest possible frame jacking up my seat to the limit. There was only one speed, that being wind slipping.

Great build.:thumbsup:


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

The year of the frame is obvious. I want to know how the fork handles, and is there any noticeable difference running the BB30 vs. a standard BB.


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

slim0861 said:


> The year of the frame is obvious. I want to know how the fork handles, and is there any noticeable difference running the BB30 vs. a standard BB.



Fork is great, although I really didn't ride too much with the stock fork. The ride with the stock fork with 45mm offset did feel kinda twitchy, mostly because of my short (90mm) stem, the 43mm offset on the 3T seemed to take that twitchy edge off. 

Si SL cranks + BB30 shell + well designed aluminum frame + strong wheels = rocketship off the line. My last road bike had a square taper Record BB so obviously this is way stiffer than that. I had a CAAD4 back in '01 with Ultegra cranks and a splined BB and I remeber that being stiff, but not as stiff as this combo.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

The_Boy said:


> Fork is great, although I really didn't ride too much with the stock fork. The ride with the stock fork with 45mm offset did feel kinda twitchy, mostly because of my short (90mm) stem, the 43mm offset on the 3T seemed to take that twitchy edge off.
> 
> Si SL cranks + BB30 shell + well designed aluminum frame + strong wheels = rocketship off the line. My last road bike had a square taper Record BB so obviously this is way stiffer than that. I had a CAAD4 back in '01 with Ultegra cranks and a splined BB and I remeber that being stiff, but not as stiff as this combo.



Thanks for the feedback. Interesting about the fork though. I am also on a 58cm '09 CAAD9 with the stock fork. I'm running a 105mm stem, but I didn't think 15mm would make that much difference. I want to change the fork to lighten the bike (500+ gram stock pig sucks) but I don't want it to handle different. The steering is fast, but it's my preference. 43mm would definitely slow it down a little. Glad to hear it works for you. 

Guess I'm not surprised the BB30 is noticeably stiffer. I'm debating between trading in my frame. The shop I bought the bike at told me they just built up the same color and size of my bike with a BB30. Debating that or just putting Easton's EC90 crank on a Red build with the frame I have.


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

I bet on a blind test (dont' try this at home  ) most people, including myself, wouldn't notice a 2mm difference in offset, and I am pretty anal about my bikes. You could argue that the reduction in weight offsets the difference in fork trail. The front of my bike is so light now, that stock fork is an anchor.


----------

